# German and Dutch friends for conversation practice in Maadi sought!



## nym_82 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hello, 
Are any of you German or Dutch and would be interested in meeting with me so that I can practice?! Does anyone know of a Stammtisch in the Maadi area or could we perhaps start one somewhere?!
I used to speak German well (Dutch slightly less well!), having studied languages at uni, but have not had much of a chance to practice in about 5 years and am looking to get back into it. I am English, female, late twenties currently working here at an international school.
Please let me know if anyone is interested or already knows of a 'meet-up' like this.
Nina


----------



## Tefnut (Jun 19, 2009)

nym_82 said:


> Hello,
> Are any of you German or Dutch and would be interested in meeting with me so that I can practice?! Does anyone know of a Stammtisch in the Maadi area or could we perhaps start one somewhere?!
> I used to speak German well (Dutch slightly less well!), having studied languages at uni, but have not had much of a chance to practice in about 5 years and am looking to get back into it. I am English, female, late twenties currently working here at an international school.
> Please let me know if anyone is interested or already knows of a 'meet-up' like this.
> Nina


Hi,

I'm female, 26 years and from Germany. I could practise with you starting in January. So if you're still interested by that time we might meet up?!


----------



## nym_82 (Jul 7, 2009)

Sounds good! Are you already in Cairo or moving here in Jan?


----------



## Tefnut (Jun 19, 2009)

nym_82 said:


> Sounds good! Are you already in Cairo or moving here in Jan?


I'm moving there end of december. So hopefully in january I'm all settled and we can start practising


----------



## Rithmo (Nov 19, 2009)

nym_82 said:


> Hello,
> Are any of you German or Dutch and would be interested in meeting with me so that I can practice?! Does anyone know of a Stammtisch in the Maadi area or could we perhaps start one somewhere?!
> I used to speak German well (Dutch slightly less well!), having studied languages at uni, but have not had much of a chance to practice in about 5 years and am looking to get back into it. I am English, female, late twenties currently working here at an international school.
> Please let me know if anyone is interested or already knows of a 'meet-up' like this.
> Nina


Hi,

Moved to Maadi this Sunday for a project at our Cairo subsidiary.
I am German (m, 26) and studied in the Netherlands, so we could practice also Dutch. 

At the moment do not know anyone besides work, so would be a very welcome opportunity.

Any ideas for a good meeting place?

Timur


----------



## nym_82 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hello Timur and Tefnut!
Sorry for the delay in my reply - it is quite busy at work in the run up to our Christmas break. 
I will be going back to England for most of December but suggest the three of us try to meet up in Maadi in January. This could be the start of a beautiful Stammtisch! What do you guys think?
Nina


----------

